# All my lovely babes =)



## OneEyedWonder (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I love my Ratty obviously her name is BanSidhe (Pronounced Ban-Shee)








Then I have my three Kitties! Momo(grey and white fluffy tiger)Megatron (grey tabby) Puck (black and red Tortise shell)


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

So cute


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Adorable  I like your sheets too! I have some that are similar xD


----------

